# Carnival Themed Music - Not Carousel Music



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

I do have a friend that is a fire dancer. And he will perform in my show this year. He suggested the Sabre Dance song... nice and uptempo and sorta fits in with a Circus Theme.


I also found The Carnival by Amanda Jensen.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

A couple of add ons

Three Dog Night - The Show Must Go On
David Essex - All the Fun at the Fair -1974 version


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

Three Dog Night - The Show Must Go On

...YES!!!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

You need some Creature Feature in there. I recommend "The Greatest Show Unearthed."


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

The Cog Is Dead has several options...

A whole album called Carnival of clockwork.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWaiQLE_Ybg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mZje66nGOw 
not exactly carnival themed but if you are working in a freakshow angle this would be great!


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

How about Broadway show tunes? 
There's a musical called Carnival.
There's also a Rogers and Hammerstein Broadway musical called State Fair. There is a film version of it. 
Maybe some of the songs will work for you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2018)

these hands by the damned is prime scary carnival music. perhaps a bit too jaunty and carouselly, but still good stuff!


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

While not exactly perfect for every audience, I love the work that Wiremux posts on YouTube. She used to have a wonderful circus mix that for some reason is now showing as unavailable. However, many of those tunes remain hidden in such gem collections as The Spooky Evil Jazz/Swing/Cabaret/Circus Song Collection. https://youtu.be/wUV6v7JFj_4?t=11 Take a look at her site at https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUBjuqOV41eENR_yOxjbb9Q and you just might find something that works for you.


----------



## Badge (Aug 22, 2017)

Search for Night at the Carnival on Amazon with Amazon prime you get this free in Amazon prime music.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Maybe 
Rubberband Man by the Spinners
Mother Popcorn James Brown
Side Show by the Stylistics
Black magic woman by Santana
Magic Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf
Grand Illusion - Styx
Magic - The Cars
Thriller - Michael Jackson
Its Magic - Pilot
Whip it - Devo
On a Carousel - Hollies
magical mystery tour - Beatles
Tightrope - Leon Russel


----------

